# I Don't Feel Stiff Leg Deadlifts



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

AFTERNOON.

Leg days I hit quads, hams and calves, but when it comes to hams and I try stiff leg deadlifts BUT I just don't feel them at all, mostly all the strain is on my lower back? Why?

I'm pretty sure my technique is top and all round solid.

Any advice would be GRAND


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Used to have the same problem when working legs all in one go, now do quads & calves on Monday, hams with shoulders on Thursday. No more back ache from SLDL's.


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

Had this issue too went away over time, took some weight off and worked up. Technique for this has to be spot on and even going slightly too heavy on weight can screw your form.

It's really hard on the back if you do it wrong so dont go heavy until your 100% its all on the hamstrings and your not going to throw your back - hurt myself a fair few times before i left my ego out of it and started small.


----------



## swampy9785 (Sep 27, 2008)

I've had the same problem Wells, although couldnt be so sure my technique was spot on. Be interested to hear some opinions


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

use an empty bar so you can focus on using your hams - you should feel it even with just the bar and then when you have gotten the feeling in your head add weight to the bar.

are your legs totally straight? my hams feel it better when i have a slight bend in my knees.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> use an empty bar so you can focus on using your hams - you should feel it even with just the bar and then when you have gotten the feeling in your head add weight to the bar.
> 
> are your legs totally straight? my hams feel it better when i have a slight bend in my knees.


Agree ^^^ I have a slight bend in my knees and it targets the hams much more and takes away the emphasis from the lower back.

I go down, feel the stretch and hold it there for a second then slowly up whilst contracting the glutes


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

I like to keep feet close together, standing on a box and get a really good controlled movement going down, always no when its worked, As running the next day is painfull!


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

takes some getting used to its all about the stretch so play around with little weight and find what works for you.

I find straight leg not locked and make sure your **** is stuck out but could be different for you


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

SLDL's hit the longhead of the hams well and should be felt in them even using just the bar. I wonder if your technique is actually somewhat closer to Romanian Deadlifts which hit the hams well but not with the same stretch feeling in the muscle at the time.

Most people who think they are either doing SLDL's or Romanians actually do a sort of hybrid movement in my observation, and even some of the form guides to those exercises get muddled up sometimes.


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and tips guys. Reps given.

I'll have another look at my form and try everything here given.

Much appreciated!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You could maybe try pre-exhausting them first with a few sets of curls... this might help you really focus on using the hams, especially if your back is already tired from squats.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

2004mark said:


> You could maybe try pre-exhausting them first with a few sets of curls... this might help you really focus on using the hams, especially if your back is already tired from squats.


Agreed, that certainly helps you feel the hams in any leg exercises afterwards - hamstrings feel on fire after leg curls followed by any kind of dead's or squats.


----------

